# I Finally Cut Eva's Hair!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Before







After







another after

I love her beautiful long hair but needed a break...she really loves it!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

She looks fabulous! Looks like a town & country cut, not sure but she really looks wonderful. I've been toying with the idea of cutting Blaze into a Town/Country cut but haven't gotten the nerve yet. I really like that cut and it looks so much easier to maintain.

You did a great job! :aktion033:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> She looks fabulous! Looks like a town & country cut, not sure but she really looks wonderful. I've been toying with the idea of cutting Blaze into a Town/Country cut but haven't gotten the nerve yet. I really like that cut and it looks so much easier to maintain.
> 
> You did a great job! :aktion033:



Thanks, Claire..it is a Town/Country...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's another one...after this pic was done, I cut the body and ears a little shorter...I am not the best photographer..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

April, the town and country cut looks GREAT on Eva! I think it makes her hair look less overwhelming on her little body :wub: good job on the cut. I think Eva approves- she can run and play a lot easier, I bet. Sending you guys some love <3


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, what a great job. She looks great and the Town and Country cut is my favorite. I have been wanting to cut Zoe's hair but I am afraid to do it. Did you use a scissor or a blade....please let me know so I can work up the courage to try it. Thanks....hugs to you and the fluffs.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

April, you did a great job. Eva looks gorgeous. I keep scrolling back to look at her again. She is such a beauty!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I clipped mine last year after 8 years of long coats and travel it was too much. I could see them change instantly,it was like a huge weight had been lifted of them. They were playing like maniacs!
I miss their long coats,I really do,but it's so much easier on them and myself. They love to get a quick bathie and mostly air dry,less mating, no more hair dryers and flat irons..they love it...
I feel bad that I didnt tdo ti years ago for them...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How cute is she!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> April, the town and country cut looks GREAT on Eva! I think it makes her hair look less overwhelming on her little body :wub: good job on the cut. I think Eva approves- she can run and play a lot easier, I bet. Sending you guys some love <3


Thank you
..she does run and play more now..:wub: 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> April, what a great job. She looks great and the Town and Country cut is my favorite. I have been wanting to cut Zoe's hair but I am afraid to do it. Did you use a scissor or a blade....please let me know so I can work up the courage to try it. Thanks....hugs to you and the fluffs.


To do this cut, you can use scissors...but if you want the body real short, you need clippers so it will look smooth. I use a cordless Wahl Ion clipper...it comes with the comb attachments so you don't nick them.. 


Sylie said:


> April, you did a great job. Eva looks gorgeous. I keep scrolling back to look at her again. She is such a beauty!


Thank you, dear Sylvia...



michellerobison said:


> I clipped mine last year after 8 years of long coats and travel it was too much. I could see them change instantly,it was like a huge weight had been lifted of them. They were playing like maniacs!
> I miss their long coats,I really do,but it's so much easier on them and myself. They love to get a quick bathie and mostly air dry,less mating, no more hair dryers and flat irons..they love it...
> I feel bad that I didnt tdo ti years ago for them...


Yes..I know what you mean...Eva really does like her hair shorter, too.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

She is beautiful and you did a beautiful job.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I clipped mine last year after 8 years of long coats and travel it was too much. I could see them change instantly,it was like a huge weight had been lifted of them. They were playing like maniacs!
> I miss their long coats,I really do,but it's so much easier on them and myself. They love to get a quick bathie and mostly air dry,less mating, no more hair dryers and flat irons..they love it...
> I feel bad that I didnt tdo ti years ago for them...


 
Michelle, between you and April, keep talking - your inspiration to cut Blaze that way. He'd look terrible in a puppy cut that I think is so cute, his hair is too straight/silky but I think a Town/Country cut would look really good on him.
I'm going to roll his hair up in these white cloth rollers to see what he'd look like - that would help me too I think. Your description of their reaction to the cut is very encouraging.....so is the bathing/drying part. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

What size clippers did you use ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She looks gorgeous  

I'd love Grace to be in that cut but she hates grooming  So we just stay short....


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

April, you did wonderful job. You are great groomer


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She is such a beauty. I have my Cadie and Cacia in a similar cut. I love them that way.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> She is such a beauty. I have my Cadie and Cacia in a similar cut. I love them that way.


It looks like the best of both worlds, has a long coat look but is easier to care for as well as more comfortable for the dog.

Where does one start on getting to the finished look? I groom my own, that way if it's messed up, I have no one to blame but myself! I've read too many horror stories about groomers shaving the hair off Maltese!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

April, you did it, you finally did cut Eva's hair! She looks stunning...but then again, you know I always think she looks gorgeous. Loved that adorable little girl from the first day I met her :wub: She is as sweet as she is beautiful. Really, I love her hair cut...you did a great job!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She looks so pretty! I can imagine she feels better, and I know you'll enjoy how much easier it is to take care of! Her face looks pretty much the same, and that's the prettiest part anyway, right?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

You did an awesome job April!

I love the look on her face. She looks like "whatchu talking' 'bout Willis?"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just Gorgeous:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

You did a great job! She's so pretty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Eva is just simply beyond a beautiful malt!!!!:wub: great job!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

April, Eva looks beautiful in her new cut and you did a great job! :wub: I bet Eva really loves it too! I keep going back and forth with Kelly's hair, one minute i want to cut it and the next minute i don't, she doesn't have near the hair as Eva does though.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you April. After her birthday in a couple of weeks I am going to try it with scissors. Eva really looks great....but your fluffs always do! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April -- beautiful job on her cut. To tell you the truth, if you didn't say her hair was cut I would look at Eva and think she was in full coat...that cut just gives the illusion of having a full "head" of hair. She looks as adorable as ever. I've had Tyler in a T&C cut for the past year or maybe 2 :blink: and love it. Still gives them that flow when they walk but sooo much easier to groom and to put clothes on. We're both much happier. Give your girl kisses for being a good little model.:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love this cut! She looks so much more comfortable!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You did a fabulous job. She looks fabulous!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

April you did. Wonderful job on Eva's hair!! I know what you mean about hating to cut her hair. I backed out twice on Dewey 's cut but finally did it. It's easier now and playing and running outside is not so much a bother if he needs a bath after. His hair still takes forever to dry as it's thick, but no mats and less tangles.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic You Do a great Job and What a Beauty She Is.*
*Nickee *


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks fabulous April. What a stunner...:wub: :wub: :heart: That is pretty much exactly the way I have Penny. Lola I cut her legs, face and beard a lot shorter as she seems to get way dirtier and mats more, and being a lot bigger makes it a lot more work LOL.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is stylin'!
It really fits her little frame. Great job!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

April-she is just lovely. :wub: Eva has nearly same cut as Pennny. So much easier esp with two. You won't regret it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, Eva's coat is gorgeous!!! ...stunning!!! :yes: :good post - perfect


I can imagine how much she's enjoying the cut :thumbsup: I just love all your girls.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, Eva looks gorgeous.:wub::wub:

I agree with Sue that Eva's hair doesn't look that short ... the style makes it still look long ... but, easier to care for. She looks beautiful! :wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Cassievt said:


> She is beautiful and you did a beautiful job.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you...



Cassievt said:


> What size clippers did you use ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I use a combination of clippers and shears..not sure what size..I use the guide combs...



Grace'sMom said:


> She looks gorgeous
> 
> I'd love Grace to be in that cut but she hates grooming So we just stay short....


Thanks, Tori..all of mine are cut different..it pretty much depends on the kind of coat...



Tashulia25 said:


> April, you did wonderful job. You are great groomer


Well, thank you...



CloudClan said:


> She is such a beauty. I have my Cadie and Cacia in a similar cut. I love them that way.


Thank you so much, Carina...



Bailey&Me said:


> April, you did it, you finally did cut Eva's hair! She looks stunning...but then again, you know I always think she looks gorgeous. Loved that adorable little girl from the first day I met her She is as sweet as she is beautiful. Really, I love her hair cut...you did a great job!


Thank you, dear...I was nervous about it..



StevieB said:


> She looks so pretty! I can imagine she feels better, and I know you'll enjoy how much easier it is to take care of! Her face looks pretty much the same, and that's the prettiest part anyway, right?


Thank you



LuvMyBoys said:


> You did an awesome job April!
> 
> I love the look on her face. She looks like "whatchu talking' 'bout Willis?"
> 
> ...


You are hilarious, girl!:smrofl:



lynda said:


> Just Gorgeous:wub::wub::wub:


Thanks, Lynda!



Leila'sMommy said:


> You did a great job! She's so pretty!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you



Maisie and Me said:


> Eva is just simply beyond a beautiful malt!!!!:wub: great job!!!!


Thanks, I did my best




mysugarbears said:


> April, Eva looks beautiful in her new cut and you did a great job! :wub: I bet Eva really loves it too! I keep going back and forth with Kelly's hair, one minute i want to cut it and the next minute i don't, she doesn't have near the hair as Eva does though.


Thanks, Debbie...my Lily has really thin hair..I can't do a thing with it..:HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> April -- beautiful job on her cut. To tell you the truth, if you didn't say her hair was cut I would look at Eva and think she was in full coat...that cut just gives the illusion of having a full "head" of hair. She looks as adorable as ever. I've had Tyler in a T&C cut for the past year or maybe 2 :blink: and love it. Still gives them that flow when they walk but sooo much easier to groom and to put clothes on. We're both much happier. Give your girl kisses for being a good little model.:wub:


Thank you dear Sue..kisses coming...:wub:




zooeysmom said:


> She is absolutely stunning!


Thank you



sherry said:


> I love this cut! She looks so much more comfortable!


Thanks



mdbflorida said:


> You did a fabulous job. She looks fabulous!


Thank you



Furbabies mom said:


> April you did. Wonderful job on Eva's hair!! I know what you mean about hating to cut her hair. I backed out twice on Dewey 's cut but finally did it. It's easier now and playing and running outside is not so much a bother if he needs a bath after. His hair still takes forever to dry as it's thick, but no mats and less tangles.


Thank you and amen to that!:HistericalSmiley:



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Fantastic You Do a great Job and What a Beauty She Is.*
> *Nickee *


Thank you..I am blessed to have her...


silverhaven said:


> She looks fabulous April. What a stunner...:wub: :wub: :heart: That is pretty much exactly the way I have Penny. Lola I cut her legs, face and beard a lot shorter as she seems to get way dirtier and mats more, and being a lot bigger makes it a lot more work LOL.


Both of them are adorable, Maureen...now with 3, I just can't keep them in long coats...




edelweiss said:


> She is stylin'!
> It really fits her little frame. Great job!


Thank you, dear Sandi



The A Team said:


> Wow, Eva's coat is gorgeous!!! ...stunning!!! :yes: :good post - perfect
> 
> 
> I can imagine how much she's enjoying the cut :thumbsup: I just love all your girls.


Thank you Pat..you're sweet..



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> April, Eva looks gorgeous.:wub::wub:
> 
> I agree with Sue that Eva's hair doesn't look that short ... the style makes it still look long ... but, easier to care for. She looks beautiful! :wub::wub:


Thank you, dear Marie...it is much easier...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- I love, Love, LOVE Eva's new "do". She's still a little Diva. Great cut. And I bet that both of your will be happier with the shorter hair.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She looks fabulous! Great job!! I love the T&C and have had it on my 3 for probably over 5 years now. I keep thinking maybe it's time to give them a new look...but it's still my favorite cut since it truly is the best of both worlds. Honestly, once I saw how much happier both Jett and Zoe were when I first put them in this cut, I just have never had the heart to grow them out again.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmmm I dont really see that much of a diffrence.......... Just joking! Your fur kid is just so beautiful and I can see she can rock any style that you give her!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She looks great.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhh, she looks beautiful. Great job!!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

OMG I love it! She looks so fluffy and bright! All ready for summer!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Eva you look fabulous baby. Great job on the cut April.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> April-she is just lovely. :wub: Eva has nearly same cut as Pennny. So much easier esp with two. You won't regret it.


or three.:HistericalSmiley:Thank you, Kandis..have missed you, Sammie, and Penny..so nice to hear from you.

 


Lacie's Mom said:


> April -- I love, Love, LOVE Eva's new "do". She's still a little Diva. Great cut. And I bet that both of your will be happier with the shorter hair.


Awe..thanks..I really did hate to cut it, but you are right..we are both happier..



Crystal&Zoe said:


> She looks fabulous! Great job!! I love the T&C and have had it on my 3 for probably over 5 years now. I keep thinking maybe it's time to give them a new look...but it's still my favorite cut since it truly is the best of both worlds. Honestly, once I saw how much happier both Jett and Zoe were when I first put them in this cut, I just have never had the heart to grow them out again.


Thank you, Crystal..I have had Rose cut that way for awhile...it is my favorite, too. 



maltese manica said:


> Hmmm I dont really see that much of a diffrence.......... Just joking! Your fur kid is just so beautiful and I can see she can rock any style that you give her!!!!


Thanks!



Tanner's Mom said:


> She looks great.


Thank you, dear Marti..



chichi said:


> Ahhhh, she looks beautiful. Great job!!


Thank you



Gongjoo said:


> OMG I love it! She looks so fluffy and bright! All ready for summer!


Thanks



TLR said:


> Eva you look fabulous baby. Great job on the cut April.


Thank you, dear Tracey...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> How cute is she!!!


Thank you, Walter..hope Lucky is doing well.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She looks gorgeous and has a really beautiful coat!


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

Gosh, she is beautiful!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

